# KTM Score Prestige



## Racer09 (9. September 2007)

Hi,
wer von euch kann was zum KTM-Score Prestige sagen?
Mich intersieren reelle Erfaahrungsberichte des 2007er Modell, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele das Teil nächste Saison zu fahren. Nun wie ist das, taugt das Teil für den CC-Raceeinsatz?

um dieses Bike da unten handelt es sich (siehe unten)
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2008/at/detailBike.php?Bike=scoreprestige&kat=Race

und nun laßt hören


----------



## Racer09 (9. September 2007)

Das es schwer werden würde jemand zu finden der von euch das KTM fährt war klar, ist ja nicht so verbreitet in D. Aber wie siehts denn mit anderen brauchbaren CC-Fully Alternativen aus. Bedingung: unter 10Kg, mit Potenzial nach unten, Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich. Mir gehts erstmal drum nen Überblick über die wiklich guten zu bekommen, wichtig ist nur müssen voll Racetauglich sein (fahre Lizenz Herren) und keine Affenschaukeln

Ps. Eure Meinung zum KTM ist mir natürlich auch wichtig, weil mir gefällts richtig gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (13. September 2007)

jo genau.das fände ich auch mal richtig intressant.
lg zwärg


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. September 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Das es schwer werden würde jemand zu finden der von euch das KTM fährt war klar, ist ja nicht so verbreitet in D. Aber wie siehts denn mit anderen brauchbaren CC-Fully Alternativen aus. Bedingung: unter 10Kg, mit Potenzial nach unten, Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich. Mir gehts erstmal drum nen Überblick über die wiklich guten zu bekommen, wichtig ist nur müssen voll Racetauglich sein (fahre Lizenz Herren) und keine Affenschaukeln
> 
> Ps. Eure Meinung zum KTM ist mir natürlich auch wichtig, weil mir gefällts richtig gut..



Wie wäre es den mit dem neuen Cannondale Scalpel .
Das bekommste wie ich dich hier vom her Forum kenne locker in Richtung 9 KG  
Wenn ich meine ,,altes'' bis auf Blut abgespeckt hätte, wäre ich auch bei 9,8 KG gelandet.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Racer09 (13. September 2007)

Werd morgen mal zur IFMA fahren und mir das KTM SCORE mal aus der Nähe betrachten und alle Details begutachten und alles ablichten. Fahre mehr oder weniger nur wegen dem KTM zur IFMA, will es mal in Natura sehen (so ausm Katalog raus bestellen ist doof). Werd dann morgen mal berichten wies war.


----------



## pedro77 (14. September 2007)

Erfahrungsberichte wirst zu beim score nicht bekommen, da es erst auf der eurobike 2008 vorgestellt wurde.
grüße


----------



## Roelof (14. September 2007)

angesichts des listenpreises würde ich doch beherzt zum scalpel greifen... wegen lefty und überhaupt...


----------



## Re-spekt (14. September 2007)

wegen lefty ???? da braucht der Leser aber noch Erklärung !!

sei doch so freundlich.


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> wegen lefty ???? da braucht der Leser aber noch Erklärung !!
> 
> sei doch so freundlich.



Na ich glaube, der Kollege meint das die Gabel die im KTM verbaut ist wohl nicht mit der Performance eine Lefty Speed Carbon SL vergleichbar ist  .
Da hat er wohl auch recht.! 
Die Optik ist zwar etwas eigen,( gefällt halt nicht jedem), aber das Ansprechverhalten und die ,,Schluckfreudigkeit'' bekommst du halt sonnst bei keiner andern Race-Gabel. ( echte 115mm Federweg bei 1245 gr!)
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Baden 
Patrick


----------



## Re-spekt (15. September 2007)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht arbeitet diese Gabel doch nach dem gleichen Prinzip (upsidedown) wie hochwertige Teleskopfedergabeln alla Fox / Shox u.s.w. (Tauchrohr, Standrohr, Luftpolster, Oeldurchflußventil, Rebound  - LockOut)

da frag ich mich:
wieso sollten Cannondale Ing. den anderen physikalischen Gesetzen unterliegen ? 
meineserachtens unterliegen sie keinen anderen - allerdings hat die Marketing-Abteilung von Cannondale hervorragende Leistung gezeigt - 
und ehrlicherweise haben die Techniker das auch super umgesetzt (tolle Gabel)
doch diese als Allheilmittel anzusehen finde ich recht übertreiben !

meine Empfehlung:

fahr das KTM mal mit ner Kilo oder ne Fournales Probe (beide unter 1100 g)
(leider war mir die Kilo zum probefahren noch nicht vergönnt, doch vom Wirkprinzip her sollte sie zu den besten gehören)


----------



## Racer09 (15. September 2007)

pedro77 schrieb:


> Erfahrungsberichte wirst zu beim score nicht bekommen, da es erst auf der eurobike 2008 vorgestellt wurde.
> grüße



 Das Score gabs auch schon 2007 im KTM-Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (15. September 2007)

hab mir die serienmäßig verbaute Gabel vom KTM jetzt mal angeschaut -
die hört sich doch vielversprechend an - die würd ich gern auch mal fahren -

aber wie hab ich das mit dem "blowoff for Lockout" zu verstehen - die Idee wäre ja echt cool - Lockout im eingefederten Zustand - doch wo kommt dann die Luft wieder her ? (absteigen-aufpumpen)

dem geh ich jetzt mal auf den Grund - oder weiß hier schon einer mehr ?


----------



## Racer09 (15. September 2007)

So, nun hier zwei Bilder die ich gestern auf der IFMA vom KTM gemacht habe 









einzigst wo für mich noch ein etwas größeres Fragezeichen hinter steht, ist die Gabel. Funktioniert die gut, ist die Qualitativ besser als früher Pace... Fragen über Fragen, muß ich glaub ich noch etwas warten bis die Gabel in den ersten Magazinen getestet wird.


----------



## Re-spekt (15. September 2007)

Sieht echt gut aus - gefällt mir sehr !
und passt zu meinem anderen KTM - Team ´97 glaub ich !

aber 6000 Euronen 

doch liegen 9 kg verdächtig nah.
Gabel / Kurbel / Kette / Kassette / Milch -und wenn nötig -die hintere Bremsscheibe in Alu !  

was denn nun mit    "Blowoff for Lockout" ??


----------



## M4d_K3kz (16. September 2007)

hm am score würden mich die ritchey parts nerven aber rein emotional gesehn. hat jedes rad an bord. was mich auch nervt ist der übergang oberes "oberrohr" auf sattelrohr: sieht das immer so aus mit der zusatzmatte oder wird das in serie anders?

lefty ist wohl derzeit mit das mass der dinge was gabelhersteller auffahren können. was nachteilig ist ist die optik. die dt bleibt wohl noch einige zeit ein rätsel, bis langzeitergebnisse vorliegen.


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2007)

wieso?? dt gabeln sind vom innenleben her baugleich mit den pace; im dt-swiss eurobike-thread gibts einen link zu einem onlineshop, die das behaupten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. September 2007)

Hallo
Was ist denn mit dem Cannnondale Rush Carbon oder dem neuen Spark ltd von Scott?
Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass die um längen besser sind, aber sind zwei Alternativen, die noch nicht genannt wurden.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (17. September 2007)

ja genau baugleich .. und es gibt leute die pace fahren und die sind nicht so zufrieden .. u know?


----------



## Racer09 (17. September 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> hm am score würden mich die ritchey parts nerven aber rein emotional gesehn. hat jedes rad an bord. was mich auch nervt ist der übergang oberes "oberrohr" auf sattelrohr: sieht das immer so aus mit der zusatzmatte oder wird das in serie anders?
> 
> lefty ist wohl derzeit mit das mass der dinge was gabelhersteller auffahren können. was nachteilig ist ist die optik. die dt bleibt wohl noch einige zeit ein rätsel, bis langzeitergebnisse vorliegen.



Weiß nicht ob jedes dritte Rad die WCS Carbonparts drauf hat , wenn eher Alu WCS. Von wegen der Carbonoptik, finde sie gerade so geil, ehrlich nicht noch extra ne Sichtschicht drauf, sehr technisch und sieht in Natura richtig geil aus. Und zur Gabel, bis jetzt kann die neue DT wohl noch keiner von uns wirklich beurteilen, also erstmal Ball flachhalten. Und zur Lefty gibts noch weitere Nachteile, 1. Optik:kotz: , 2. Auswahl der Naben, 3. Laufradwechsel im Rennen (Werkzeug und fummellei nötig, nein danke). Zudem finde ich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei Cannondale ähnlich bescheiden wie bei Scott.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> [...]Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich. [...].


Ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gibt es bei den Versendern (z. B. Canyon)
Guck doch mal auf deren Internetseite. Da findest du dann sowohl Hardtails als auch Fullies zu einem super Preis. Der einzige Nachteil entsteht, wenn du am Bike ein Problem hast. Aber die Anschafffungskosten sind super gering. Und schlecht sind die Canyons auf keinen Fall. Vor allem nicht, wenn einem der Preis "egal" ist.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Racer09 (17. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gibt es bei den Versendern (z. B. Canyon)
> Guck doch mal auf deren Internetseite. Da findest du dann sowohl Hardtails als auch Fullies zu einem super Preis. Der einzige Nachteil entsteht, wenn du am Bike ein Problem hast. Aber die Anschafffungskosten sind super gering. Und schlecht sind die Canyons auf keinen Fall. Vor allem nicht, wenn einem der Preis "egal" ist.
> Gruß Race-Kralle



Geht mir nicht nur drum ein super Preis/Leistungsbike zu kaufen, will nur keins kaufen was voll überzogen ist. Speziell Scott und Cannondale finde ich geht garnicht. Haben ein Wahnsinnspreisgefüge, für was? Für nen Litespeed oder so würd ich auch richtig Flocken auf den Tisch legen, nur nicht für nen Scott oder Cannondale, hab ich einfach ne Antipati gegen und fährt jeder.


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2007)

Warum ein Komplettrad? Du hast so viele traumhafte Teile rumliegen, insbesondere Laufräder... Co-Sponsoring durch KTM?

P.S. Der geschwungene rocker-arm ist einfach nur widerlich!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

Du könntest dir aber ein Canyon zulegen, und es dann so gestalten, wei du es gerne hättest.
Dann hättest du ein Bike das genauso ist, wie du es willst und du hättest noch dazu ein super Preis.
Es wäre also individuell, leicht, aber trotzdem nicht ganz so teuer wie vielleicht ein Bike von einem anderen Hersteller.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Racer09 (17. September 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Warum ein Komplettrad? Du hast so viele traumhafte Teile rumliegen, insbesondere Laufräder... Co-Sponsoring durch KTM?
> 
> P.S. Der geschwungene rocker-arm ist einfach nur widerlich!



Ist schon klar, Stuff hab ich genug im Keller... Wenn eh nur per Sponsoring (bin auch bereits mit KTM in Verhandlung (sieht gut aus..)). Aber wenn`s mit KTM oder einer meiner anderen Verhandlungspartnern paßt, kommt alles weg und es gibt nen Schnitt und alles neu (noch leichter???!!! evtl..)...


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2007)

Reicht Deine Leistung bereits für "Verhandlungen"? Lass uns doch mal ein Ründchen in Altenberg drehen und quatschen, war heute zum ersten mal wieder dort, das ist ja ganz anders als letztes Jahr und teilweise richtig nett.


----------



## Racer09 (17. September 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Reicht Deine Leistung bereits für "Verhandlungen"? Lass uns doch mal ein Ründchen in Altenberg drehen und quatschen, war heute zum ersten mal wieder dort, das ist ja ganz anders als letztes Jahr und teilweise richtig nett.



Meld dich mal


----------

